# Proposed Law Would Ban High School Dropouts From Getting Driver’s License



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON (CBS) - A bill that would ban high school dropouts from getting their driver's license has been proposed on Beacon Hill.
In order to get a license, the teen would need a GED, a diploma, or proof that they're still in school.
Some lawmakers believe the law would decrease the state's dropout rate, but parents are mixed about the proposal.
"There's many reasons why students drop out-I mean, economy, parents without jobs and they may need to work, and I don't think that's fair," said one mother picking up a student at Haverhill High school. "It doesn't mean they're a bad kid because they drop out."
"I think having a license is a privilege, and you have to have certain levels of responsibility to have one, to get one, and dropping out of school shows no responsibility," said another mother.

Full Story:
No Diploma, No License: Haverhill, Massachusetts Parents React to Proposed Anti-Dropout Law CBS Boston


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Man I hope they grandfather everyone who has one now, otherwise I am screwed. 90-10


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

this state has lost their minds !

who cares if someone is a drop out ?

if they flip burgers or clean toilets and want to drive a car so what ?

"No Man's Life Liberty or Property is Safe&#8230;While the Legislature is in Session"

Judge Gideon J Tucker


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I think there are many 16 year olds who should drop out and try and get a job. I think of the* "GOALS"* program in Quincy, an absolute waste of time. The overwhelming majority of these kids are already in "the system" with BOPs etc. So in the scenerio I just mentioned (dropping out to join the real world) the MA legislature wants to make it impossible for them to drive to work??? Typical MA bullshit, our legislatures always have it ass backwards.............


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

I think drug testing and mandatory birth control for welfare recipients would be far more effective.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

This is just another waste of time proposal that makes the legislature feel like they're doing something. So the kid has to show their still in school to get their license at 16 1/2, which for most kids is the end of their sophomore beginning of their junior year. Is the legislature going to make these kids submit proof of enrollment every month to prove they are still in school? What's to stop a kid from getting their license on Saturday and dropping out on Monday or Tuesday? School isn't for everyone and some kids may be better served by dropping out and getting a job. It doesn't necessarilly mean they are screw ups. If the kid is working and trying to make something of him/herself; then, why hinder that by withholding their license? Not to mention, kids who stay in school and do well are eligible for an insurance discount. So, it's not like there isn't already an incentive for a kid to stay in school and do well with regard to driving.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out what one has to do with the other.
If the kid hasn't the desire to stay in school, perform well and graduate, what benefit does preventing them from obtaining a license bring? An incentive?
Personally, I'm against any incentives encouraging kids to stay in school which aren't directly related to learning.

Why would you coerce the 2% of 16, 17 and 18 year old high schoolers, who really do not want to be there, to finish?
To me, it seems all that would do is hoist a negative influence on the producers and kids who value their education.
A malcontent and a loser is a malcontent and a loser and no diploma or doctored grade will change that.

And lets face it, 95% of the drivers on the road likely have a HS diploma, and better than half of them are supreme nitwits writ large.
Education & intelligence and driving are more often than not; mutually exclusive terms, especially in the northeast.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Right, lets keep the unmotivated kids in an already imperfect educational system so they can be a distraction and drain on the ones who actually want to be there.

Also, I think the whole "driving is a privledlge" arguement is crap. I once had to deal with a license suspension, and got that spiel in the mail. But they also sent me a notice saying my "right to operate a motor-vehicle" was suspended. Went right to the hearing to determine whether in fact it was a right or a privledge. Never got a straight answer, but got the disposition reversed. I hate the registry.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hush said:


> Also, I think the whole "driving is a privledlge" arguement is crap. I once had to deal with a license suspension, and got that spiel in the mail. But they also sent me a notice saying my "right to operate a motor-vehicle" was suspended.


Yup. Been wondering about this one since the beginning of time.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't get me started on what a useless bunch of dickbags the Registry is. What a completely useless organization. For all the money they take in, they provide zero service. Technically they do, but its a service nobody ever asked for or needs. Hmm, what am I going to do with all my extra money? They rape our wallets in multiple holes annually, then when you actually do need something from them they act like they are doing you a favor, or charge you a fee ontop of a fee. If the RMV was disbanded tomorrow, nobody would notice a thing except the people working the phones at unemployment. I wonder how much of our fees go to the running of the RMV itself, like how 97% or something of tolls collected go to hack toll takers on the asspike. GRRR.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

They will let a Illegal immigrant Register a Car but don't want to let someone who was born here for their entire life get a licence if the droped out of school.... OK got it.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Yup. Been wondering about this one since the beginning of time.


The founding fathers never envisioned automobiles, so the .gov was quick to say "Only if we let you, and only on our terms. However we will waste all the money we steal from you however we see fit..."

If I could get a horse to do 135 miles in a day at 75mph I'd have a couple.


----------

